# Membrane sweeping, did it work for you?



## lilashwee

im having a sweep on friday i will be 7 days overdue and i really dont want to be induced so: 
did it work for you?
how far gone in your pregnancy were you?
how long after sweep did labour start?

and anything else you can tell me about it would be great x


----------



## babyhopesxx

I had my sweep at 40+3. Had it at 9.30am and DS was born at 6.16pm that very same evening :) 

It wasn't particularly painful but a little uncomfortable. Good luck :)


----------



## KayBea

i had a sweep at 40+6 & went into labour at 41+1 (2 days later).

when she did the sweep she said she couldnt even feel my cervix so didnt actually manage to do a sweep. x


----------



## lilashwee

any one else?


----------



## xcharx

Had a sweep at 40 weeks - didn't work, had a sweep at 41 weeks - didn't work. Was induced 10 days over with the gel twice & I went into labour earlier hours of the next morning :D x


----------



## summer rain

I had a sweep with second eldest when I was over a week overdue and 3cm dilated and pretty much ready to go; according to them, it didn't work, made me feel sick; I started keeling over in the hospital room (in my mums area they only do sweeps in the hospital) so I had to stay there lying down for two hours. Then I had false contractions for a few hours and we went to hospital only to be told its false labour. Horrible experience and one I wouldn't repeat. I went into labour anyway 4 days later when I was a few hours away from being induced-and I think this would have happened without the sweep. xx


----------



## lilashwee

anymore?


----------



## lilbugs

I had a sweep at 40 and 41 weeks but they didn't work - my cervix was still too far back. I ended up with the full on induction and lo was 15 days late in the end.


----------



## pillarbox_red

I had one at 40+3 and was 2cm dialated. My waters went 15 mins later and he was born the following afternoon!


----------



## Bentley.

I had mine done on my due date, and contractions started that night and I had my son the next morning. When I got it done he said I was about 3-4cms not sure how thin I was though.
I went into it having a strong feeling it was gonna work too so maybe I was already close.
Goodluck!! :) xx


----------



## lovelylaura

i had a sweep at hospital at 39 weeks as i was in slow labour i had her at 40 weeks i think it helped i lost my plug not long after but you never can be sure it might of happened any way xx


----------



## lovelylaura

oh and it is uncomfortable but not painful but i supose i was having contractions for about 3 days so i really didnt care lol


----------



## LauraLu

I had one done at 39 + 6 (day before my due date) with my first. It was a Thursday afternoon. I began having mild contractions all weekend, lost the plug on Saturday/Sunday. I had my daughter Tuesday afternoon (was 4 cm and 100% when I got to the hospital Tuesday morning).

I had one done at 38 + 6 with my second (also a Thursday). I was already 2 cm, and the doctor told me I could. Nothing happened, and I still went for induction on Monday, still 2 cm. I had my little guy that afternoon.

If you're going for a sweep, wear a pad because you might bleed a bit. Also, I took some Tylenol to help with cramping. Good luck! It's not too bad!


----------



## patch2006uk

I had 3 sweeps at 41+3, 42 and 42+2, favourable cervix-2cm dilated. Not even a twinge. Had EMCS at 42+3


----------



## Eliza_V

I had one at 39 + 5. Baby was about 2/5 engaged, I was 1cm dilated, about 25% effaced, anterior cervix and having mild contractions. Had bloody show but other than a few more irregular contractions nothing came of it!

Had another one at 40 + 5 (well two technically; student MW and the actual MW both did one, and the second one had builder-hands!) and I was 2cm dilated, having irregular contractions, and about 50% effaced. Had another show wacko:) and started getting contractions about 3minutes apart, and they got stronger but at about 11pm when I went to the hospital to get checked I was only 2-3cm. The following day it had slowed again, so I got things going again by lots of walking, and I was 4-5cm but about 6pm. I had her at 5am the following day. The beginning was slow, but I went from 4-5 to 10cm in about 5 hours.


----------



## fidget

i had a sweep on my due date and went into labour two days later. i was 2cm dilated at my sweep which helped i think :)


----------



## nicnicjayne

Had mine at 40+6 at 11am and went into labour at 1.30am the next morning. I went for a really long walk afterwards which have helped! 

Good luck!


----------



## htaylor

i had one when i went into hospital - in labour. i wasnt very far on and they did a sweep. sped things up, but i was in labour already!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I am not suggesting anyone does this but I went to my MW at 40 + 2 on a Wednesday. She didn't do anything apart from telling me I was booked in for the flowing week for a sweep. I went home, had a bath at 5pm and then had a feel about in there. At 8pm I was getting really strong contractions, then went to the toilet and my waters gone... LO was born on the Thursday at 23:27. MW said I had preformed a "sweep" myself!


----------



## Inlozi

I had one sweep at 39 weeks, gave birth approximately 43 hours later :) was already 2cm dilated and favorable at my sweep


----------



## dan-o

No idea if mine helped or not, but I had two.

I had a sweep at 40+3, it wasn't at all painful, but did nothing whatsoever. I was less than 1cm dilated.

I had another sweep at 40+5 after I had been given a the hormone gel to start my induction & was already in labour (no one believed I was in labour for some reason, lol!) I was 3cm & having bearable but strong contractions every 2-3 minutes. My baby was born 3 hours later, despite being posterior & much to the shock of the midwife :haha:

xx


----------



## PAgal

I had my sweep on Tues. the 2nd (I was due on the 8th) at 11a.m. at only 1cm dilated and cervix still long, the following morning I had clear mucous and some bloody show for a couple days, lots more clear mucous, then 7a.m. on the 5th had what I considered my real bloody show no doubt. The following a.m. I awoke at 4:30 and water had broken. (We go to hospital here when waters break) Pitocin was started at noon, baby arrived the next day, one day before due date 1st baby too!


----------



## lilashwee

Well my sweep is in about an hours time by the looks of the poll results there's a 50/50 chance wish me luck I'll let u know how it goes


----------



## hanelei

I had a sweep at 40+3- it was mildly uncomfortable for about 3 seconds. I went into labour 24 hours later and then the next morning LO was born (at 40+5).

I think it did help things along a bit and I'm glad it worked because I was scheduled to be induced at 40+6 if it hadn't.


----------



## Saaaally

I had 6, from 40+1 till 41w, and none of them did anything except hurt :( 
xxx


----------



## Reid

I had a sweep at 38 weeks it didn't work at all I was then taking in the week after 2 be induced. I was dead set agenst being started 2 I really wanted a water birth but my baby was at risk so i was happy 2 go with the docs advice. I was taking in on the wed afternoon and giving a pessary that didn't work and was giving another 1 the next morning and after a few hours I was having tummy pains that I could not ease I buzzed 4 some pain killers and was over 4 cm so taking down once I got the gas n air it was a lot better and I could deal with it. Was 7hrs in labour b4 my beautiful baby boy was born its such an amazing experience and I wouldn't go back and change it at all and I'd do it all agen. Best of luck hun xx


----------



## teal

My midwife attempted a sweep at 40+6. I say attempted because she said my cervix was still too far back and less than 1cm so she couldn't properly hook around it. She did say she could feel my baby's head though! Could have done something because I had my show later that day and my son was born the following day xx


----------



## goddess25

I voted once but both my babies were born after membrane sweeps.

My son was born at 40+3 after having a sweep the afternoon before, I went into labour about 4 hours after it.

My daughter was born the day after at 39+2 I had a sweep in the afternoon and went into labour overnight.


----------



## lizardbreath

I had a sweep at 39+3 and in my opinion it did nothing she was born a week later at 40+3 on her own Will.


----------



## Maid Marian

Had a sweep at 41weeks odd and didn't do anything!


----------



## smartie

With my first I had a sweep at 40+5 and my daughter was born the next day. I didnt find it uncomfortable or painful and started feeling niggles a couple of hours after having it done


----------



## NuKe

had my sweep @ 40+4, lost my show 24 hours later and gave birth at 40+6 :flower:


----------



## stephmum2be

The sweep did nothing for me, she was 2 weeks late. Had to be induced in the end


----------



## lily2614

I had it done twice with my son and it did nothing! I had him about 3 days before my due date. I was induced but I was already dilated to a 4 when I went in. Maybe it gave me contractions??? but didn't put me in full out labor!!


----------



## tannembaum

To the people that the sweep worked for - do you know what your bishop score was?


----------



## Celesse

Mine worked at 41+6. 

Bishops score would have been pretty low 5 or 6 at most. Midwife didn't actually tell me what it was, but I know I wasn't fully effeced, 1cm dilated max and very posterior.


----------

